# Uber/Lyft settlement



## akwunomy (Jan 12, 2020)

Please any one that got Uber/Lyft Settlement...Do you pay tax on it: and which tax form do you use: I think 1099-misc


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

akwunomy said:


> Please any one that got Uber/Lyft Settlement...Do you pay tax on it: and which tax form do you use: I think 1099-misc


i wasn't involved, but from what I've read the lawsuits were over minimum wages, which would appear to make it taxable as such. Did you receive a 1099misc? If it were me, I would err on the side of caution and declare it, with a statement explaining where it came from. Different articles talk about different settlements, ranging in drivers getting anywhere from $82 to $2206. Apparently there have been several class action suits.
i hope @UberTaxPro sees this and gives you an answer, because I'm just guessing.  Good luck to you.


----------

